# Misfire at full throttle 335d



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah I***8217;ve read into a thread regarding this and it was an interesting debate/argument!ill take the advice and take it easy from cold start until a few miles are racked up.***x1f44d;


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

There are two things that need to warm up(actually three, but you took your emissions off). That is your coolant and oil. Coolant will get to operating temp a lot sooner than your oil. Your coolant will take about 5-10 minutes while your oil will take about 10-15. 

You want your coolant up to heat the cabin although all it needs to be is about 115F to do so. In my truck, I can see the coolant temp on my digital dash board and once the coolant temp gets to around @113F, then heater fans will kick on in auto mode. Driving around will heat the coolant up quicker than idling.

In regards to your oil temp, you don't want the engine to rev high until this is at operating temp especially on cold days. The most wear of an engine comes from the first 10-15 minutes after a cold start because the oil is too thick to go through the whole engine especially the upper part where the cam and rockers are. This is why BMW and other makes tell you to use oil with a thinner cold temp(number before the w) viscosity in colder temps. So take it easy and no high revs until the oil gets up to temp. After that, go nuts. 

Then you have the emissions equipment. Running the engine normal operating rpms will get them up to temps a lot quicker than idling. The SCR on a diesel and catalytic converter on a gaser needs to get up to a certain temp to do what it needs to do, and the vehicles is emitting a lot of emissions when they are not at this temp. The EPA wants the manufacturers to get these up to temp as soon as possible so they will inject more fuel to get it their quicker. This is one reason why they recommend you start it and drive off right away because it is just dumping fuel (which is bad for carbon buildup in a diesel) until it these devices get up to temp. Since you do not have these, it is not that much of a concern.


----------



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting little read will be sure to take your advice on board and just go easy till I***8217;m sure it***8217;s all up to temperature and running as it should.I***8217;m looking forward to what my mechanic finds and get the plugs and relay changed at same time.thanks again


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds like OP is in UK?

Doesn***8217;t change much, but for context. The ***8216;kit***8217; ***8216;cheers***8217; and ***8216; £ ***8216; gave it away.

OP- let us know what they find


----------



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Your spot on ard!scotland is my home!so car was in yesterday for plugs and relay.he looked into the head gasket maybe gone and said it looks ok.think he checked all my fluids,he did say my pipe coming off intercooler to intake had a fair old leak(lot of oil splatter)and temp fixed it till I source either new seal kit or just buy a new hose with connector!apart from that what he could see everything looks ok.***x1f44d;


----------

